# Writing > General Writing >  Run

## Steven Hunley

*Run*


80's Progressive Rock-

If you don't remember the 80's it was because you were seven sheets to the wind at the time. You were in the shallows, which was bad enough, but you were doing it at the speed of a racing yacht. No wonder you don't remember the details. You were too busy hanging on for dear life to take notes. You suffered from Alan Toffler's Future Shock, and the new age was just beginning! You understood you had to catch up with runaway technology to survive, but already sensed it was a losing race.

©StevenHunley2011


https://youtu.be/El4AEHR1ANw David Gilmour - Run Like Hell Pompeii 2016

----------


## MANICHAEAN

So true.

Born, you exist.

Infant with toys.

Teenager. Chasing the girls.

60's. Living it to the full.

Now. Where did it go? Contemplate and write before the sap ceases to rise.

----------

